# علماء ألمان يعثرون على عظام يعتقد أنها لإنسان آخر!



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

* 30.03.2010 *

* علماء ألمان يعثرون على عظام يعتقد أنها لإنسان آخر!   *





_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: تصميمات تصورية لإنسان النيندرتال  في  متحف بون _

* "السيدة فلانة" المجهولة ـ هذا هو الاسم المؤقت الذي أطلقه علماء معهد ماكس  بلانك الألماني على الإنسان الذي تعود له شظية العظام التي عثروا عليها،  والذي يعتقدون أنه يمثل شكلا آخر للإنسان يختلف عما هو معروف حتى الآن. *





​ ​ لا  تتجاوز شظية العظم التي عثر عليها علماء معهد ماكس بلانك لدراسات نشوء  الإنسان وتطوره في مدينة لايبتسيغ الألمانية بضعة ميلميترات، وبرغم صغرها  إلا أن المعلومات التي قدمتها هذه الشظية ذات قيمة كبيرة، حسب ما يقول  يوهانيس كراوزه عالم الأنثربولوجيا بالمعهد. وعثر الباحثون على هذه الشظية  عن طريق الصدفة، عندما كانوا ينقبون عن عظام للإنسان من نوع نيندرتال التي  يعتقد أنها انقرضت قبل 35 ألف سنة. وأظهر تحليل الحمض النووي لشظية العظم  هذه، أنها ترجع إلى نوع غير معروف حتى الآن من الإنسان القديم .​ ​ ​ *شكل  جديد وليس نوعا جديدا من الإنسان القديم *​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  منظر  للموقع حول  كهف دنيسوفا في جبال ألتاي في جنوب سيبريا. _  تختلف الشفرة الوراثية لهذه العظمة عن إنسان النيندرتال، وكذلك عن الإنسان  الحديث (الهومو سابينس). وتظهر شكلا جديدا من أشكال الإنسان القديم لم يكن  معروفا حتى الآن، كما يقول كراوزه. ويضيف كراوزه أنه لم يسبق له أو لزملائه  رؤية جينات هذا الشكل من قبل، ولا يمكنهم أيضا في الوقت الحالي أن يصنفوه  تحت نوع من الأنواع الموجودة حتى الآن للإنسان القديم. ويؤكد يوهانيس  كراوزه على أن اكتشاف نوع جديد من الإنسان القديم أمنية يحلم بها كل عالم  من علماء الأنثربولوجيا، ويضيف إن الفرصة التي لديهم الآن ربما تأتي مرة  واحدة فقط في العمر. ​ ​ إذا  المسألة مثيرة جدا بالنسبة لعلماء معهد ماكس بلانك، وهم لا يتحدثون حتى  الآن عن نوع جديد، وإنما عن شكل جديد من أشكال الإنسان القديم، والسبب في  هذا يرجع ببساطة إلى أنهم حتى الآن لم يقوموا بتحليل سوى جزء قليل جدا من  الشفرة الوراثية لشظية العظم هذه. ​ ​ ​ *"السيدة  فلانة" المجهولة *​ ​ ولا  يعرف العلماء حتى الآن إن كانت هذه العظمة ترجع إلى رجل أم إلى امرأة،  لكنهم اعتبروها امرأة مؤقتا، ويتحدثون عن "السيدة فلانة" (X-woman)  المجهولة. ويعتقدون أن شظية العظم هي جزء من بنصر (إصبع اليد الصغير) لتلك  السيدة المجهولة، وأنها عاشت قبل 30 إلى 48 ألف سنة في آسيا الوسطى. فقد  عثروا على شظية العظم في أحد الكهوف في جبال ألتاي ( Altai) في جنوب  سيبريا. ومن المنتظر أن يظهر التحليل الشامل للشفرة الوراثية للـ"سيدة  فلانة" معلومات أكثر دقة. ​ العلماء  في معهد ماكس بلانك يعتقدون أن الإنسان يتقرب أكثر من إنسان النيندرتال   مقارنة بهذا الشكل الجديد من أشكال الإنسان القديم الذي عثر عليه. ​ ​ .

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  مشاركون  في مؤتمر في كهف دنيسوفا في جبال ألتاي في جنوب سيبريا _​ واستنادا  إلى اكتشافات أخرى يفترض العلماء بمعهد ماكس بلانك أن أجداد الإنسان  الحالي وإنسان النيندرتال وهذا النوع من الإنسان الذي عثر عليه عاشوا جميعا  في نفس الفترة ونفس المكان، ويبحث العلماء الآن عن دلائل لمعرفة ما إذا  كان قد حدث تبادل للجينات بين كل منهم. وعلاوة على هذا يأملون أن يتمكنوا  من الحصول، من خلال الحمض النووي، على نتائج سريعة بخصوص هيئة هذا الإنسان  الذي عثر على بقاياه. ​ ​ الكاتب:  أندرياس زيمونس/ صلاح شرارة 

د\ف \30
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ليك علي الخبر 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كليمو للمعلومة 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## طحبوش (4 أبريل 2010)

انسان جديد 
لسا كل يوم بيكتشفو حاجات 
​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

*


شكرا ليكم


منتهى الروووعه


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

روزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant +

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

تاسوني

 شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kanisa-dude (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الطرح ..


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

kanisa-dude



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

*بحب اوووى اتابع الاكتشافات العلميه الجديده و خصوصا اللى تخص الانسان 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك يا كليمووو*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (7 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك تعبك
​


----------



## raffy (7 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو
شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على نقل الخبر

تحيتي​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

*Dona Nabil

صحيح يا دونا 

الانسان دايما يحب اكتشاف

 نفسه كيف تطور  من انسان 

حجري الى حالنا هذه الايام







*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

*خادمة رب المجد


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

*raffy


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

*Bnota_Zr†a


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------

